# Knife Sharpening With A Leather Belt (Strop)



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

With the recent threads on knife choices and tools used to keep them sharp. I was interested in who used a leather belt to fine tune or put a final finish on their blade. I typically use a Lansky, and lately have been trying to master the belt.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I made a strop out of an old belt that I glued to a piece of wood. It has a rough side and a smooth side. Works great for maintaining an edge on your edc knife. I also got some stropping compound.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I used to use a leather to put the final finish on, but nowadays I've come to appreciate the burr on the blade acts like mini saw teeth.

My Marbles chisels still get the leather though.


----------

